# Kaufberatung NAS/Mediaserver



## eman84 (16. Februar 2012)

Gude 
ich suchen einen Ordentlichen NAS/Mediaserver. Er sollte Transcoding beherrschen, max. 500€ kosten, 4 HDD Bay besitzen.

Ich hätte gedacht diesen: Netgear ReadyNAS Ultra 4 NAS-System 8TB 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

oder diesen

Qnap TS-419P+ NAS: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hat wer Erfahrung mit einem der Beiden


----------



## Sturmi (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dir selber en bischen Mühe machen willst, empfehle ich meine Konfiguration: HP ProLiant MicroServer N36L, Athlon II Neo N36L, 1GB RAM, 250GB (633724-421) | Geizhals Deutschland   oder das neue Modell   HP ProLiant MicroServer N40L, Athlon II Neo N40L, 2GB RAM, 250GB (658553-421) | Geizhals Deutschland.

Vorteile:
- Billiger
- Leistungsfähiger als die Qnap/Synology/Netgear Sachen

Nachteil:
- Man muss selber ein OS installieren.


----------



## fadade (16. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem 250€-Fertig-PC und dort dann einfach alles nötige an Software drauf?
Könnte auch wesentlich günstiger sein, schneller, flexibler und Stromverbrauch auch nur unwesentlich höher, bei guter Konfiguration (z.B. irgendein ITX-System...)


----------



## midnight (18. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit einer DS411+? Test
Ich find das Interface von Synology persönlich einfach am besten...


----------



## eman84 (20. Februar 2012)

Danke für die hinweise, werde den Synology DS 411+ nehmen, da er nativ .mkv streamen kann , @ midnight muss man irgendwas beachten bei der Installation einrichten tipps und tricks.

gruß

eman84


----------



## maverick23 (20. Februar 2012)

eman84 schrieb:


> Danke für die hinweise, werde den Synology DS 411+ nehmen, da er nativ .mkv streamen kann , @ midnight muss man irgendwas beachten bei der Installation einrichten tipps und tricks.
> 
> gruß
> 
> eman84


Hallo eman84,
weiß nicht inwiefern es unbedingt ein 411+ sein muss, eventuell könnte ja ein 411 vollkommen ausreichen. Musst Du selber entscheiden.
Beim einrichten muss man auf nichts besonderes achten. Ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach und selbsterklärend.  Midnight hat absolut Recht. Die Synology Oberfläche ist sehr schön (besonders die neue BETA) und man kann per Webinterface alles sehr einfach einrichten. Ansonsten sollen die Qnaps auch sehr gut sein.
Viel Spaß


----------



## midnight (20. Februar 2012)

eman84 schrieb:


> Danke für die hinweise, werde den Synology DS 411+ nehmen, da er nativ .mkv streamen kann , @ midnight muss man irgendwas beachten bei der Installation einrichten tipps und tricks.
> 
> gruß
> 
> eman84


 
Nö, eigentlich gibts nichts groß zu beachten. Das Ding funktioniert wenn man so will wie von selbst


----------

